# EDGE audio drops in volume about 10db from time to time, cure is reboot.



## Robert Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

When I turn on my tv, most of the time the audio is ok, but more times than I’d like, the audio level is way low, eg: if Tv audio normally set at 17 on NAD receiver, I have to turn up to 5 for same volume level. The issue is TiVO, as rebooting usually returns to normal output. Is the box defective? Should I hit with hammer?


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

I wish mine would drop. It is twice as loud as my Apple TV or my OTA tuner. When I use those my normal volume setting is around 20, but when I switch back to the Edge is blows me out of the room if I forget to drop the volume first to about 8-10.


----------



## Robert Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

Could be the same issue perhaps, I.e.: faulty volume output.
I think EDGE is lousy anyway, but this is really frustrating. Good luck! Please post if you find a solution.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

We have a Amateur radio Tech with FCC licensing in the house 10 decibels ey ??? LMAO


----------



## Robert Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

rtoledo said:


> We have a Amateur radio Tech with FCC licensing in the house 10 decibels ey ??? LMAO


Be an ass. See if I care. You've heard about meters?


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry Ro


Robert Wood said:


> Be an ass. See if I care. You've heard about meters?


I'm sorry Robert . just in a ugly mood after seeing how many people in here hijack threads . SORRY.


----------

